# Boil or something worse?



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Over a couple of weeks a small raised bump on Nellies inner ear has developed into a red boil looking thing. This morning it had crusty blood on it. Not sure if Nellie had been itching it or it is weeping. I thought about taking her to the vets this morning but everyone has been saying I'm just over reacting and its just a spot but now wish I had booked her in as I can't take her during the week as I work when it is vets opening times. I have put on a pic in case anyone knows what it could be? Sorry I'm blabbing on but I worry so much  and I stupidly have looked on internet and it says it could be tumorous.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sorry no advice to offer - just wanted to say I hope that it is nothing serious and try not to worry too much. 
Our vet is open saturday mornings, is yours? Better to go and be told it is nothing than to keep worrying.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Nellie I would take her to the vet. I hope it goes away real fast! :hug: from me and Molly


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like a spot with a head on it? 
I don't think it's a serious thing as I don't think it would be so exposed so near to the skin surface? - but hey I am no vet.
Does it bother her?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would just call in to the vet. They won't turn you away.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It looks like a spot with a head on it?
> I don't think it's a serious thing as I don't think it would be so exposed so near to the skin surface? - but hey I am no vet.
> Does it bother her?? X


It hasn't got a head on it's just the lighting on the photo. It's got crusty blood spots on it. Hopefully it is just a boil. It doesn't seem to bother her and she lets me look at it so hopefully not hurting her. 

The vet has said to bring her in on Monday morning as it is best to get it checked out. Luckily my boss will let me leave early


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad you got an appointment. Hopefully it's something simple. Is it mobile? Can you move it around?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Glad you got an appointment. Hopefully it's something simple. Is it mobile? Can you move it around?


No it doesn't move around?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I was just wondering if it was on or under skin that's all. It's maybe a blocked hair follicle?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I was just wondering if it was on or under skin that's all. It's maybe a blocked hair follicle?


Ah yes feels like it is on top of the skin. If it was on me i'd be giving it a good squeeze haha


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'd be dying to squeeze it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What is it with some women and squeezing gross things?  HO does this too, I find it revolting!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> What is it with some women and squeezing gross things?  HO does this too, I find it revolting!


It's the pleasure & satisfaction when it goes "POP" ..... a bit like a champagne bottle x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Double gross!


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's the pleasure & satisfaction when it goes "POP" ..... a bit like a champagne bottle x


OMG Tracey, I was just eating some homemade mushroom soup when I read this....thought I was going to chuck up!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It's the pleasure & satisfaction when it goes "POP" ..... a bit like a champagne bottle x


I love it that you wrote what I was thinking. HA!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I looked after someone with a 25 year old black head once! Not even joking!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I looked after someone with a 25 year old black head once! Not even joking!


What??? The black head was 25 years old?? were they neutering it?? Goodness it would have a root like a tentacle...... I'd have to put an end to its 25 years ..... x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This thread is freaking me out. Are black heads alive? Do they age like other organisms? Do we have to kill them or do they normally die of natural causes? Were you looking after the person or the blackhead? What I mean to ask is were they needing care because of the twenty five year old blackhead, or were they needing care for another reason? How deep would the root of a twenty five year old blackhead be? I am imagining it whirled around through the persons brain like the gross heartworm poster in my vets office.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Hahaha - fairlie you are funny, they need squeezing right out!  imagine the gunk!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol!! It was pretty big and pretty gross and when squeezed it was pretty stinky too! Pus!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lol!! It was pretty big and pretty gross and when squeezed it was pretty stinky too! Pus!


Ruth please tell me you weren't lucky enough to be the one doing the squeezing?? I'd be so jealous!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

No chance! I wouldn't dare touch it!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Tracey are you one of those people who love peeling sunburned skin off other people?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Tracey are you one of those people who love peeling sunburned skin off other people?


That's just wrong!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Tracey are you one of those people who love peeling sunburned skin off other people?


Haha - I'm a bit queasy with other peoples, but I'd happily pick my own scabs!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Triple gross.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

The growth on Nellies ear is a benign tumour (histiocytoma). It should regress over the next few months if not the vet will remove it. It isn't causing her any discomfort so I'm not worried. Had a bit of luck in the vets today though as I didn't know I was £40 in credit so didn't have to pay for once


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good news. You must be relieved.
Does Meg constantly hang on Nellie's ears? Hope she doesn't catch it with her teeth.
Don't you think vets should have a loyalty card system so you get every tenth visit for free


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, glad Nellie's lump is nothing too sinister. Fingers crossed it disappears by itself, but if the worst comes to the worst, I guess it shouldn't be too traumatic to have the vet remove it...? Glad its not bothering her, and DOUBLE glad you weren't tempted to squeeze it!  (Good job you don't live close to Tracey or she'd have been round like a shot giving it a good ole squeeeeeeze!!!! )


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh glad to hear that it should improve on its own!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Good news. You must be relieved.
> Does Meg constantly hang on Nellie's ears? Hope she doesn't catch it with her teeth.
> Don't you think vets should have a loyalty card system so you get every tenth visit for free


Very relieved . No luckily Meg hangs off her tail or beard 

Absolutely think the loyalty card would be a fantastic idea!!! I have been so many times with Nellie now and she is only 10 months old could do with a bonus. Apparently the insurance company had paid out too much last time I was in haha


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> Ah, glad Nellie's lump is nothing too sinister. Fingers crossed it disappears by itself, but if the worst comes to the worst, I guess it shouldn't be too traumatic to have the vet remove it...? Glad its not bothering her, and DOUBLE glad you weren't tempted to squeeze it!  (Good job you don't live close to Tracey or she'd have been round like a shot giving it a good ole squeeeeeeze!!!! )


The vet said they were quite common and would be a simple procedure to remove it.  I'd hate to think what would come out of this if squeezed.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Nellies mum said:


> The vet said they were quite common and would be a simple procedure to remove it.  I'd hate to think what would come out of this if squeezed.


Mmmmm it's a shame I can only imagine 
So glad nelly is going to be ok and it's not too much to worry about.
And a fab bonus of been £40 in credit!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad it is nothing serious, all this talk of squeezing stuff is gross, but I do enjoy peeling skin!! (having said that we are so careful these days that there is rarely the need).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Benign is a great word. Fab news!


----------

